# All-Nissan West Coast Shootout! March 18/19, Phoenix



## AZhitman (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.********.com/banners/NOPI%20PHOENIX.gif

More info here!
http://forums.********.com/zeroforum?id=187


----------

